# WOW --MIKE YOUR UNREAL



## davduckman2010 (Jul 20, 2013)

JUST GOT HOME TODAY FROM WORK AND THIS WAS IN A BOX ON MY TABLE. AN ABSOLUTE WORK OF ART. MIKE I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY MY FREIND . STUNNING PEICE OF BEUTY. WHEN I SHOWED IT TO MY GRANDSONS MOTHER WHO HAS BEEN WANTING ONE FOR SO LONG THERE WAS A TEAR. I THANK YOU WITH ALL MY HEART. THERES SOME GREAT PEOPLE ON HERE AND MANY MASTER CRAFTSMEN BUT YOU RULE WITH THESE JEWLERY BOXES EVERY INCH OF THIS PRIZE IS FLAWLESS. OLD ZIRK WILL LIVE FOR EVER NOW. THIS WOOD WARS NOT OVER WITH YOU AND ME ILL NEVER LET YOU GET THE UPPER HAND ON ME NOPE!!!  YOUR A GREAT GUY MIKE AND VERY GLAD TO KNOW YOU THANK YOU ----DUCK 

[attachment=27959]

[attachment=27958]

[attachment=27960]

[attachment=27961]

[attachment=27962]

[attachment=27963]

[attachment=27964]

[attachment=27965]


----------



## Jdaschel (Jul 20, 2013)

WoW! !That is pretty sweet.


----------



## BarbS (Jul 20, 2013)

Zounds! What a surprise. Mike, you've outdone yourself with this beautiful chest. And, I've never heard of a 'gifting' war!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2013)

Duck you deserve it as much as you're given to others. 

Mike that was awesome - very generous of you and beautiful work.

:way2go:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Dave- the wood for the insets came from you. The drawer faces were made out of the wood that JMC provided for first auction. Jimmy won it but gave it away to second bidder- second bidder-you gave it to a very surprised-me. I set it on the shelf and patiently waited for it to dry. Planed it and under that rough surface was a very beautiful piece of Black Lombard Poplar-"Black Beauty" You bought but never intended to see nor feel how soft it feels.
THANK YOU for being the most giving guy here.
PS. Kathie fell in love with this box's colors. 
ANYBODY that is looking to buy some maple with the most incredible pastel pinks, green and peach colors should buy from the Duckman.......


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 20, 2013)

mike that poplar is beutiful it accents ol zirk to the tee. your detail for perfection is off the charts. you made my long hard day and my daughter in laws also. she couldnt stop hugging me she was in shock. thats were i get my satisfaction in life see others happiness -- priceless-- thank you again mike ps i think kathie deserves somthing ducky too hmmmmmmm let me see now .


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2013)

I told Kathie when she mailed it you would just give it away- I think you might be crazier then I am and My friend-that takes some doin!!!!!! We are very happy to make your and your DIL's day.............


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 20, 2013)

lol the things you do for loved ones. theres certain things you just cant give away like the box i got from you before and calls and bowls /vases and that very cool jug mike jones made . and this ones not going far i still get to admire it shes showing to everyone already and put it on her facebook she just in aw with it it is truly beutiful. i guess im just a sucker for the females in my family :dash2::dash2::dash2: never had a daughter so shes all i got. and a very good loveing mother to my little man.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol the things you do for loved ones. theres certain things you just cant give away like the box i got from you before and calls and bowls /vases and that very cool jug mike jones made . and this ones not going far i still get to admire it shes showing to everyone already and put it on her facebook she just in aw with it it is truly beutiful. i guess im just a sucker for the females in my family :dash2::dash2::dash2: never had a daughter so shes all i got. and a very good loveing mother to my little man.



Well not to be personal but I did not expect you had the jewelry to fill it and it is too small for fishin tackle. I kind of assume it would be going somewhere. I have 2 daughters and one DIL and I love the dickens out of all 3- so I know what you mean!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 20, 2013)

Simply beautiful Mike. I'm very proud of both of you.  And humbled by your generosity. :hatsoff: I feel very lucky to be a part of such a great site and it's caring compassionate members. This kind of thing happens a lot here and I really like it!  You guys rock.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful work and a beautiful gesture Mike very fitting of Dave's generosity. Major kudos to both of you
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > lol the things you do for loved ones. theres certain things you just cant give away like the box i got from you before and calls and bowls /vases and that very cool jug mike jones made . and this ones not going far i still get to admire it shes showing to everyone already and put it on her facebook she just in aw with it it is truly beutiful. i guess im just a sucker for the females in my family :dash2::dash2::dash2: never had a daughter so shes all i got. and a very good loveing mother to my little man.
> ...



ya know mike on second thought i could get most of my duck calls and all my duck bands in it. hmmmm i might just might take it back do ya think she will give it up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...



Well Dave with my simple understanding about women and these kinds of things- I only have one question- Is your life insurance paid up to date??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 21, 2013)

LOL WELL YES IT IS AND ITS IN THERE NAMES  THOUGHT DISMISSED:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> LOL WELL YES IT IS AND ITS IN THERE NAMES  THOUGHT DISMISSED:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



GOOD thinkin buddy................


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 21, 2013)

you know mike im looking back at that beutifull flowered wonderland you call your back yard but i dont see a nice figured curly ambrosia table on your deck for kathie too set her lemonade on. hmmmmmm thats a shame isnt it


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> you know mike im looking back at that beutifull flowered wonderland you call your back yard but i dont see a nice figured curly ambrosia table on your deck for kathie too set her lemonade on. hmmmmmm thats a shame isnt it



That will be ok as long as you are disappointed when ya get parts of it back in pieces. Kathie has a very singular mind when it comes to what see wants and where she wants- hell you know how it is you have been there.............


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 21, 2013)

well mike she is the boss and as long as we understand that the better off we are. she has to be a very speical woman to put up with a crusty old tradesman like yourself . so she can design and put this where ever she wants . its the least i can do my freind duck 

ol zirk --dry --somewhat ugly

[attachment=27982]

[attachment=27983]

[attachment=27984]

[attachment=27985]

[attachment=27986]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 21, 2013)

well mike she is the boss and as long as we understand that the better off we are. she has to be a very speical woman to put up with a crusty old tradesman like yourself . so she can design and put this where ever she wants . so please accept this as a gift its the least i can do my freind duck 

ol zirk --dry --somewhat ugly

[attachment=27988]

[attachment=27989]

[attachment=27990]

[attachment=27991]

[attachment=27992]


----------

